# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La Confederación del Segura estudia la construcción de dos presas contra las riadas en las ramblas de Mazarrón

## F. Lázaro

*Las obras, previstas en Las Moreras y El Reventón, también servirían para acumular agua con destino al riego agrícola.*

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), Miguel Ángel Ródenas, ha visitado el municipio de Mazarrón para estudiar las obras de corrección hidrológica que se pueden realizar para contrarrestar el impacto de las inundaciones. Dos de las obras más importantes que se están barajando serían las de presas en las ramblas de Las Moreras y El Reventón, si bien los proyectos están ahora sólo en una fase de estudio.

El presidente de la CHS estuvo acompañado por el alcalde de Mazarrón, Ginés Campillo, y por el presidente de la comunidad de regantes, José Hernández. Éstos últimos se podrían beneficiar además de la construcción de los embalses, ya que el agua recogida tras las avenidas podría destinarse al riego de sus parcelas, aliviando así la escasez de recursos hídricos en la zona.

Por ahora, sin embargo, la prioridad es evaluar de qué forma se puede hacer frente a tormentas como las que el pasado mes de septiembre asolaron la Cuenca del Segura, lo que implica no sólo los estudios de fotografía aérea o informes de los guardas fluviales y otros técnicos, que ya ha realizado la Confederación, sino también visitas sobre el terreno para analizar con los propios afectados qué medidas tomar.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...adas-en-las-ra

----------


## REEGE

A ver si las hacen grandotas y reducen bastante la que "cogen" del Tajo, no?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si las hacen grandotas y reducen bastante la que "cogen" del Tajo, no?


O al revés... veremos a ver si no las utilizan como tapadera para "coger" aún más agua del Tajo.

Esperemos que las dediquen a eso, a frenar avenidas y luego utilizarla, en vez de utilizarlas para otras cosas...

----------


## No Registrado

> O al revés... veremos a ver si no las utilizan como tapadera para "coger" aún más agua del Tajo.
> 
> Esperemos que las dediquen a eso, a frenar avenidas y luego utilizarla, en vez de utilizarlas para otras cosas...


 Más bien me inclino a pensar ésto. Menudos pájaros están hechos:

"Mazarrón: La Justicia investiga el pago de 33.000 euros por parte del alcalde, Francisco Blaya (PP), al concejal Domingo Valera (Partido Independiente por Mazarrón -PIXM), cuyos tres concejales permitieron la recalificación de más de 41 millones de metros cuadros de suelo rústico, que será urbanizable, y donde se planean construir 43.000 viviendas. Las tres principales empresas beneficiadas: Polaris World, Euromarina, e Iniciativas Urbanísticas de Mazarrón."

http://www.transicionestructural.net...odrida/5/?wap2

Ese alcalde, con Claver, tiene más peligro que un mono con un saco de bombas.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa noticia es muy vieja, hasta el punto que alguna de las empresas que nombra ya no existen o están en concurso de acreedores.

----------


## No Registrado

> Esa noticia es muy vieja, hasta el punto que alguna de las empresas que nombra ya no existen o están en concurso de acreedores.


 ¿Por eso es incierta?
Lo normal cuando se hace un chanchullo es eliminar las empresas que han servido de instrumento.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que será cierta, al menos en el momento que se produjo, la investigación de la que habla la noticia.
Ahora no sé si se ha producido resolución judicial que diga si estuvieron o no implicados ese alcalde y esos concejales para favorecer a esas empresas. Por lo tanto no sabemos si es cierto o no.
Lo que me molesta es que se intente convertir una noticia que tiene que ver con la regulación de las riadas, sobre lo que nunca haremos suficiente, en un cargo más contra esta región y que sea una gracia rijosa.
Por que creo que utilizar noticias antiguas para desvirtuar una noticia de este tipo no es acertado, a mi modo de ver, es por lo que dije que era antigua y que no tenía nada que ver con ella.
No sé si conoce a región lo suficiente, pero cuando piensa que se puede eliminar una empresa como Polaris porque no se hagan unas viviendas, me parece que conoce poco y mal la región. Polaris entró en concurso de acreedores no por esas viviendas sino por otras muchas más en plena burbuja inmobiliaria.
Cuando uno critica sin conocimiento lo normal es que no se le haga demasiado caso.

----------


## No Registrado

> Supongo que será cierta, al menos en el momento que se produjo, la investigación de la que habla la noticia.
> Ahora no sé si se ha producido resolución judicial que diga si estuvieron o no implicados ese alcalde y esos concejales para favorecer a esas empresas. Por lo tanto no sabemos si es cierto o no.
> Lo que me molesta es que se intente convertir una noticia que tiene que ver con la regulación de las riadas, sobre lo que nunca haremos suficiente, en un cargo más contra esta región y que sea una gracia rijosa.
> Por que creo que utilizar noticias antiguas para desvirtuar una noticia de este tipo no es acertado, a mi modo de ver, es por lo que dije que era antigua y que no tenía nada que ver con ella.
> No sé si conoce a región lo suficiente, pero cuando piensa que se puede eliminar una empresa como Polaris porque no se hagan unas viviendas, me parece que conoce poco y mal la región. Polaris entró en concurso de acreedores no por esas viviendas sino por otras muchas más en plena burbuja inmobiliaria.
> Cuando uno critica sin conocimiento lo normal es que no se le haga demasiado caso.


 A mí me da igual si es Murcia o Asturias por decir algo.
 Aquí nadie quiere utilizar ni tergiversar noticias para perjudicar a ninguna región. Otra cosa es que algunos quieran utilizar la herramienta del victimismo y el ataque del exterior. Bueno, ellos verán.
 Polaris es el ejemplo perfecto que se estudirá en las universidades cuando se hable de la corrupción urbanistica, tanto en los alrededores de Torre-Pacheco como en sus tentáculos.
 Mi abuelo, que era de Cabo de Palos, en las últimas conversaciones con él se lamentaba de las chorizadas de la zona y la mala imagen que se producía.
Es una temeridad pensar que una persona habla sin conocimiento.

----------


## perdiguera

Victimismo, ninguno.
Yo creo que con la edad que tiene la noticia de la investigación y la calificación de pájaros que hace a esas personas, no deja lugar a dudas de cómo es su opinión sobre el tema.
Es Ud quien ataca desde el exterior.
Y el abuelo de mi señora también decía lo mismo, y hasta un señor de Córdoba, y uno de Villaconejos... Lo que dice, con todos los respetos para su abuelo y para Ud, es una boutade.
Que yo sepa la corrupción no se inventó en Murcia, ni esta región tiene más corruptos que la media, que por desgracia es muy alta.

----------


## No Registrado

En francés y todo, qué chic.

 Opine usted lo que quiera, los casos de corrupción urbanística y agrícola están en todos lados, sí, pero en la tierra de mi abuelo es una lacra y sobresale por encima varias cabezas y se lamentaba por ello, eso es más que evidente.
 Y Polaris es el ejemplo.
 No se enfade, siempre está usted de mal genio. No haga como en el otro hilo en el que dice que se enfada y no respira.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cómo lo ha medido? ¿Tiene todas las corrupciones en su poder o en su conocimiento? O ¿es que está en posesión de la verdad y es imposible que se equivoque?
Ya me temía que fuese la misma persona, siempre igual soltando datos incomprobables o lanzando vanalidades, generalizando o lanzando piedras.
No entiendo de lenguaje pero me parece que a eso se le llama troll.
Me aparto.

----------


## Luján

Ya estamos con los ataques personales que no llegan a ningún lado.

Sr No registrado. Hablar de una noticia de años, sin conocer el final de esa historia, para echar m. sobre una actuación que puede salvar muchos bienes y, más importante, vidas es, cuanto menos, descabellado y malintencionado.

Que después se use el agua de esas presas para nuevos proyectos urbanísticos, pues bien. Mejor sería que se usaran para los que ha están terminados, pero mejor eso que pedir agua de fuera. ¿No cree?

----------


## No Registrado

> Ya estamos con los ataques personales que no llegan a ningún lado.
> 
> Sr No registrado. Hablar de una noticia de años, sin conocer el final de esa historia, para echar m. sobre una actuación que puede salvar muchos bienes y, más importante, vidas es, cuanto menos, descabellado y malintencionado.
> 
> Que después se use el agua de esas presas para nuevos proyectos urbanísticos, pues bien. Mejor sería que se usaran para los que ha están terminados, pero mejor eso que pedir agua de fuera. ¿No cree?


 No sé por qué se refiere a mí.
 El señor ese que me llama troll es el que se dedica a descalificarme como en el mensaje de arriba y en otros anteriormente.
Un poquito más de acuanimidad.

Del último tema, que será de trasvases, no tengo mucha idea,.

----------


## Luján

> No sé por qué se refiere a mí.
>  El señor ese que me llama troll es el que se dedica a descalificarme como en el mensaje de arriba y en otros anteriormente.
> Un poquito más de acuanimidad.
> 
> Del último tema, que será de trasvases, no tengo mucha idea,.


Sí, claro. Y usted es un santo.

Vaya al oculista, creo que tiene una viga en el ojo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Sí, claro. Y usted es un santo.
> 
> Vaya al oculista, creo que tiene una viga en el ojo.


Lo que usted diga Sr. Luján. ¿Cual me recomienda?

 Qué pena y qué contraste.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que usted diga Sr. Luján. ¿Cual me recomienda?
> 
>  Qué pena y qué contraste.


Pues uno que le queda lejos, en Canarias. Seguro que donde vive habrá muchos y muy buenos.

¿Pena? ¿Contraste?

La verdad es que cada vez se le entiende menos.

----------


## REEGE

Recomiendo cerrar tema... no estamos llegando a ningún sitio en éste tema. :Mad: 
Es mi humilde opinión.

----------


## Juan Pedro

> Pues uno que le queda lejos, en Canarias. Seguro que donde vive habrá muchos y muy buenos.
> 
> ¿Pena? ¿Contraste?
> 
> La verdad es que cada vez se le entiende menos.


Lujan lujan. Siempre haciendo de las tuyas. Intentando ridiculizar a los N R. Como al chico que recomendo la pagina de previsiones meteorologicas y le diste el palo.
Tienes una soberbia tremenda.
Ahora borralo pero daa pena

----------


## Luján

> Lujan lujan. Siempre haciendo de las tuyas. Intentando ridiculizar a los N R. Como al chico que recomendo la pagina de previsiones meteorologicas y le diste el palo.
> Tienes una soberbia tremenda.
> Ahora borralo pero daa pena


Y tú siempre insultando a la gente con tu chulería que más parece de un madrileño en la Verbena de la Paloma (con mis respetos a los chulapos madrileños). Si no te gusta lo que escribo, no me leas.

En cuanto al de la web que comentas, si sigues leyendo y lees bien (parece que sigues sin hacerlo) verás que simplemente dije lo que hay. Que no es más que otra página que toma los datos de los radares de la AEMET y los publica, igual, igualito, que hace Maldonado en la suya.

Pero claro, tú tienes una guerra personal contra mí que no sé de dónde viene ni porqué. Y todo lo que yo escriba aquí te va a sentar mal y te va a hacer saltar como si tuvieras un resorte en los pantalones.

Yo no intento, ni ridiculizo, a nadie. No hace falta. En todo caso ya lo hacen (hacéis) ellos (vosotros) solos, usando la demagogia pura y dura (como el de este hilo) o los insultos baratos y sin sentido (como haces tú desde hace ya tiempo).

Y repito, si tanto nos odias a los que escribimos aquí, ¿por qué sigues leyéndonos y, aún peor, contestándonos? Eso define dos posibles tipos de personas, dependiendo del porqué. Masoquistas o trolles.

----------


## Juan Pedro

Me lanzas varios insultos. Quieres imponerte atropellando a la gente. Ay Lujan, como pierdes los papeles

Soy de Leon, no de Madrid

----------

